
Cocainenomics - prawn
http://www.wsj.com/ad/cocainenomics/
======
subpixel
The thought-bubble above my head went like this:

1\. "Cocaine economics! This could be interesting."

2\. "Man that Snowfall piece is still making waves in online journalism."

3\. "Note to self: check out that cool Escobar show. When did that come out?"

4\. "Damn, this is a big ad for the show, wrapped up in journalism, sort of.
Written by marketers, not journalists. Ugh."

5\. "I now have a strong negative connotation with that Escobar show. Probably
won't watch it."

(edit: show, not movie)

~~~
Phlarp
I recently finished watching this show, and can confirm it was excellent, but
I felt exactly the same way as I read through this.

I guess this is just how journalism is going to work for now.

~~~
prawn
Yes, this piece is used as an example of one future path for advertising
online.

------
josephpmay
It really bothered me that the page had a ridiculous amount of unnecessary
javascript that made the page slow to load and froze up my browser. I want to
read the story, not look at fancy animations and autoplay video.

~~~
steve-howard
I've had this complaint since everybody started copying Snow Fall, but people
really seem to like it. Even when the browser runs quickly, I just don't want
stuff to move so much.

------
aresant
In USA the story is the ad!

Welcome to the future after we've all installed Ad Blockers.

------
maxmcd
This is an advertorial! Fascinating.

> WSJ. Custom Studios is a unit of The Wall Street Journal Advertising
> Department. The Wall Street Journal news organization was not involved in
> the creation of this content.

Very confused as to why this is getting voted up the front page of HN though.

~~~
dang
We invited prawn to repost it because it seemed like a high-quality story that
missed getting attention the first time
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10268924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10268924)).
Did we get that wrong? Certainly we sometimes do, as it's not physically
possible to read all the articles.

We don't care what department created it, only whether it's good content by HN
standards, i.e. does it gratify intellectual curiosity.

~~~
maxmcd
Seems high quality enough to me. Was more commenting on the fact that it seems
atypical to see paid content being so openly accepted in this community.

~~~
dang
Ok, I get it now. Yes, an advertisement for a TV series is stretching it.

